# My Month-old Collection



## miztgral (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi all, started buying MAC in mid-Jan 07... and here's my very tiny collection since then:







In the picture: 
Graphblack technakohl
Select Coverup concealer
Select Sheer pressed powder
Blossom Up/Rose Hip blush duo
Dollymix blush
Pinch O Peach blush
Glosspitality lipgelee
Lipglass/lustreglass: Pink Lemonade, Petit Four, Palatial, Heartfelt Pink, VGV
Tailormade Warm Eye palette
4 Beau Quad
pans: D'bohemia, Plum Dressing, Gorgeous Gold, Beauty Marked

And I'm so looking forward to release of Barbie in my country!


----------



## Artemis (Feb 21, 2007)

MAC is addicting. Nice collection though, I have never seen that eye pallete before? Where do you live?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 21, 2007)

thats quite a collection for one month! keep up the "good work!"


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 21, 2007)

very nice collection hon


----------



## miztgral (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Artemis* 

 
_MAC is addicting. Nice collection though, I have never seen that eye pallete before? Where do you live?_

 
Hi, thanks! I'm from Singapore. The palette's from Tailormade collection quite some time ago... bought it from a swap. Yep.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 21, 2007)

Not so small for only a month collecting. Lovely stuff.


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Feb 21, 2007)

That's a beautiful collection for one month ! You should absolutely be proud of it !


----------



## miss.vampira (Feb 21, 2007)

That's a great collection you've got so far. I'm envious!


----------



## jpohrer (Feb 21, 2007)

You are off to a great start!  Have fun collecting!


----------



## dreaeluna (Feb 22, 2007)

i got into MAC in January also and now I visit one of my 7 favorite stores 3 times a week. So hooked....need help. I am thinking I should post a pick after I go a Barbie event this weekend. 
Seriously does 36 e/s in two months make me a macaholic?


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 22, 2007)

I love your stuff!  You have a great collection goin'!!  Watch out, the MAC addiction gets stronger...stronger...and stronger over time!


----------



## miztgral (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreaeluna* 

 
_i got into MAC in January also and now I visit one of my 7 favorite stores 3 times a week. So hooked....need help. I am thinking I should post a pick after I go a Barbie event this weekend. 
Seriously does 36 e/s in two months make me a macaholic?_

 
Woot! That's 18 a month, 1.2 every 2 days! Statistically speaking, yep, that's a macaholic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I try to stay away from the MAC counter. The nearest one is only 6minutes on the MRT (Singapore's equivalent of the subway) away from my house.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 4, 2007)

Great collection!  MAC 6 min away.  Dangerous!


----------



## heatherbear03 (Mar 8, 2007)

Wonderful collection for only a month! Addictive huh!


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 8, 2007)

very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i work near a MAC freestanding store as well as a PRO store and live near a MAC counter inside of MACY's as well as a freestanding store in another mall...ugh its KRAZY!!!lol


----------



## miztgral (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes, really addictive. It's like I live near a counter, and there's a counter on the way to college (so I often find myself wound up there after class, or before evening classes). But it's really fun.
Anyway, an off-topic question, is it perfectly normal to hit pan on pressed powder after 2 months?


----------



## burkle (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes, that's normal if you use it more than once every day.


----------



## applefrite (Mar 11, 2007)

It is a good begginning !!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 16, 2007)

wait til a few months time. you'll be dying for the whole shop!


----------

